# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  موتورولا تعد بوصول تحديث أندرويد 5.0 إلى هواتف 2013 و 2014 قريبًا جدًا

## mohamed73

أكدت شركة موتورولا مجددًا بأن هواتفها الصادرة في العامين 2013 و 2014  ستحصل على تحديث أندرويد 5.0 (قريبًا جدًا) لكن دون أن تحدد موعدًا محددًا  لذلك.ورغم أن موتورولا كانت قد أعلنت أواخر العام الماضي بأن بعض أجهزتها مثل  Moto G و Moto X قد بدأت الحصول على التحديث، لكن عمليًا فإن انتشار  التحديث كان محدودًا وبطيئًا جدًا، وما زال مُعظم مُستخدمي هواتف موتورولا  ينتظرون وصول التحديث إلى أجهزتهم.الشركة بررت ذلك بقولها أن تحديث أندرويد 5.0 جاء من غوغل مُتضمّنًا بعض  الأخطاء التي يتوجّب على موتورولا حلّها واختبار التحديث جيدًا قبل  إرساله. بالطبع موتورولا مُحقّة في هذا الصدد حيث عانى بعض مُستخدمي  أندرويد على أجهزة مثل Nexus 5 و Nexus 9 و Nexus 7 من مشاكل مع أندرويد  5.0 منها ما حلّتها غوغل ومنها ما ينتظر. وبعد ساعات من إعلان موتورولا بأن التحديث قد اقترب جدًا، ظهرت تقارير  من بعض المُستخدمين تُفيد بأن هاتف Moto G 2014 قد بدأ اليوم الحصول فعلًا  على تحديث أندرويد 5.0.2 وذلك في الولايات المتحدة.

----------

